# Alternative to Marble in Chocolate?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there an alternative to using marble for cooling chocolate when you spread it?I have searched high and low for marble and cannot find a piece and need an alternative besides marble and granite.

Thanks Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

rook,
Most distributers will have scraps. Worse case, get some large marble floor tiles at Home Depot. The main thing is they stay cool. The real marble tiles can be stacked together for thickness.
hth.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Good idea Pan but how do I keep the melted chocolate out of the gaps when I place them end to end?

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry, wrong side of the brain. I come up with ideas, I don't have a clue about the technical or logistical parts


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

or design section of the local lumber yard and get a suitable scrap of marble kitchen counter top.

It might sound creepy but a headstone carver might be able to help you locate some too.

Patio landscapers also frequently use marble. Lapidary supply stores. (yes we do use large marble slabs for carving <not headstones>)

Hope this is a good start. Just ask around.

April


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I got my marble at a local floor tile store. They do custom sizes and I asked if I could just buy one tile. They had no problem and I paid about $9 plus tax for a 18x18 piece of marble tile.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Also try home contractors or kitchen design places,. Quite often a piece is rejected for one reason or another, it doesn't fit, it broke, customer changed their mind etc.
Rook what part of the Carolinas are you in?


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I got mine for "cash" from a cabinet maker who fits out kitchens.

Why do you need it, for tempering? if so then use another method. 

If it is for decoration, a scrap piece as suggested from the other guys, you won't have to be too fussy as it will not have to be as thick (but of course this opinion may be changed once you elaborate on your use )
Good luck


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ch I am up around the Greenville South Carolina area. Its not just for my chocolate work its also for sugar work. Felixe its for decoration work as well I know I do not need it for tempering the chocolate I have that part covered well.There is some basic designs that I want to try but its calling for a marble slab. April B headstone cutters is a great idea too! I am going to try Home Depot today I think.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rook,
How far are you from Charleston? I'm going there to visit my Godsons.
pan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rook, here's one thought. I got something like this at a garage sale which I used for smaller work. Dump the furniture and keep the marble.
http://greenville.craigslist.org/fur/239105332.html

This person may have an idea of where to get bigger pieces.
http://greenville.craigslist.org/for/232562596.html

or:
http://www.macraesbluebook.com/searc...company=835381

or:
http://www.macraesbluebook.com/searc...company=762806

You get the idea. Unless you've already checked with all of these folks.:blush:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

About 2 1/2 to 3 hours Pan. Thanks for the links Ch.

Rgds Rook


----------

